# Were you wondering where Smokey has been since Nationals?!



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

With us! He is now known as Sully from the Monsters Inc. movie. That's what you get asking a 3 year old what to call a dog, I guess. After looking for over a year for the perfect dog, Dee Hinkel and Karen Ku were talking at Nationals and decided he would be the perfect fit in our home. 

They were SOOOO right!:whoo: 

We can now say formally, we are proud Havanese owners!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, don't just brag, post some pictures!!!!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see his pics!!! I bet he is a beauty


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

*A couple Sully pics*

















and his RLH pic....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gorgeous dog, and the look on your little boy's face is priceless.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a beautiful boy (dog and human! ). I love the pics and congrats to you on your new addition to your family.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Your boys are so very handsome, I could just squeeze them!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*That is the PERFECT name...*

I love it....

Both boys are handsome and an adorable pair!!

Congratulations....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Conrgatulations on becoming a havanese owner. Looks like you have 2 very cute boys now.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What handsome boys you have, I had to do a doubletake, he looks like Preston. He has the same reddish brown color. Does it look almost black in the house? They have the same exact markings.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beautiful pair they are. I just love how smiley havs are. Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah, you got your Hav!! and what beauties your two boys are? you can tell they are going to be fast friends.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Krimsin, congratulations! What a perfect match for you - you wanted an older dog, not white, and you got a champion as a bonus! How cool is that?

Sully and your son look so great together!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations! Both boys are adorable!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:whoo: Congratulations,:whoo: Looks like he fits right into your home.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations. Both boys are ADORABLE. Your son is so cute, and the dog, well, he's beautiful. 

If I had ever gotten a male and female I was going to name them Michaela (Mike) and Sully, from Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman.

Susan


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow what beautiful boys you have!

Congrats.

Kim


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think your little boy's face says it all!

Congrats!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new family addition!Lucky you!Your little boy is just adorable---you can tell he just got a new "best friend".Very sweet!eace:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Trish I Second the name choice Congrats...Sully sounds like a great Name...I Love It. Congrats...it's always a good thing when we can give a Fellow Forum Member some Kudos of any kind.

Derek


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Krimsin, congratulations! What a perfect match for you - you wanted an older dog, not white, and you got a champion as a bonus! How cool is that?
> 
> Sully and your son look so great together!


I like to refer to them as 6 legs of terror in the backyard! Logan is the "Little Master," and Sully is VERY protective of the whole family, especially him.

I am still in the I cannot believe after all this time to have a hav. So, many brick walls, let downs.:frusty: I wanted a brown dog too, he's a Havana Brown. So, I got everything and more then I could have ever wanted in him.

Havanese are the perfect dog for our little family. I will refrain from the MHS, as it took forever to get him. :drama:

To all of you who helped in our quest over this last year plus...Thank you. :rockon:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> I will refrain from the MHS, as it took forever to get him


Uh huh.......We'll ask you about this in oh, 9 or 10 months....... 

Susan


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Aw. Such handsome boys...... Great pics.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratulations! They are both so cute! The girls and I are so happy for you and your family :whoo:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Uh huh.......We'll ask you about this in oh, 9 or 10 months.......
> 
> Susan




Ok, I could do the MHS, Corey is the hold out. I am thrilled with our little boys, 1 w/ two legs, and one with 4 legs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Krimmyk said:


> With us! He is now known as Sully from the Monsters Inc. movie. That's what you get asking a 3 year old what to call a dog, I guess. After looking for over a year for the perfect dog, Dee Hinkel and Karen Ku were talking at Nationals and decided he would be the perfect fit in our home.
> 
> They were SOOOO right!:whoo:
> 
> We can now say formally, we are proud Havanese owners!!!!


If those two were behind it, I know you got a great dog :biggrin1: He's BEAUTIFUL! Congratulations.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Krimsin, Smokey looks beautiful as ever! You have done an incredible job with his coat. He's got the little mischievous look on the first photo, Logan is such a handsome little boy, he is Smokey makes a fabulous pair!

We showe Bailey the first picture of Smokey and he tilted his head and wondered why Smokey did't move! <VBG>

You aren't allow to have MHS!!!  We like homes with only one havanese, so they can be spoiled rotten!!! LOL

Give Smokey now Sully huge hugs and kisses from all of us here in California.

Karen, Bailey, and Anthony


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Smokey is gorgeous! So is your son, that photo is so cute. 
Good luck and I can't wait to see more photos of Sully.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

I also have to add that we were so fortunate that Smokey/Sully went to Krimsin and Corey, they are very protective over him, they do their homework and research... It's very impressive when a family fusses over their new fur kid! 

I would also like to add that breeders should interview families with little children instead of turning the families down right away. I guess I have been told that most rescues are result of families that buy pups for their kids and when they can't take care of the pups, they are turned into rescues. It is unfair to make such assumption. 

I have no doubt that Krimsin, Corey, and Logan will cherish Sully for life! If not, Sully will always have a home to come back to in California!

Karen


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

California Star said:


> Krimsin, Smokey looks beautiful as ever! You have done an incredible job with his coat. He's got the little mischievous look on the first photo, Logan is such a handsome little boy, he is Smokey makes a fabulous pair!
> 
> We showe Bailey the first picture of Smokey and he tilted his head and wondered why Smokey did't move! <VBG>
> 
> ...


No, really MHS, as we talked about would be a blast! BUT...Logan and Sully are a pair. No need to add and make it a trio. Maybe someday when Logan is older and in school full time I would look again, but I am 98% sure we are happy just Corey, me, Logan and Sully! Plus then I can spend the time at night brushing him.

There will always be hugs from Cali for him, no doubt about it. And we wouldn't have it any other way!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo's Brother!!! Nice pictures, I cannot get over how alike they look. Oreo's coat is shorter ( he got a cut at 5 months) and we are trying to grow it out. Looks like Sulley has a thick coat just like Oreo!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

*Sulley's Brother!!*

Hi there, I thought I would post some of the latest photos of Oreo here for you to see, Sulley's brother. Its so neat to see one of Oreo's siblings - and I guess the 'protectiveness' must be in the genes, as Oreo does this too... lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love both of your new avatars! The boys are adorable. Oreo and Smokey both make me want to reach through the screen and give them hugs and squeezes! Sweet!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oreo is so very cute and very grown up. 

I think he and Sully look alike.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is SO cute, and looks a tad mischeivious  But in a good way. I can see the resemblence. I'm happy that they have both landed in such great, loving homes.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a sweetie Oreo is!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's amazing how much Oreo and Sully look alike! I love the new avatars! :biggrin1:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

They do look very alike, except for the length of coat - I am letting it grow out. But, Sulley and Oreo are littermates - I am so happy to see one of his siblings here. Oh yes, his Sire is California Star and Karen is here with him too!! 

Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are cute little twins! I like the big pictures because you realize they aren't just black and white- you have lots of color in that black area!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Both Sully and Oreo are gorgeous! I just love their markings. They have a permanent tuxedo on! :biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sully is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations. Your patience on finding the right dog has really paid off. What a happy dog and little boy. That smile says it all.

Helen - Orea is sure growing up to be one handsome dude.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> They do look very alike, except for the length of coat - I am letting it grow out. But, Sulley and Oreo are littermates - I am so happy to see one of his siblings here. Oh yes, his Sire is California Star and Karen is here with him too!!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments.


Both Sully and Oreo are handsome looking boys! Their daddy is very proud of them. The protective gene probably came from Bailey as he is a very good guard dog. He loves barking and chasing people around, especially my sisters' boyfriends.  Bailey loves his girls and is very protective.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I figured it had to be genetic, as he is very Territorial... lol I guess the apple does not fall far from the tree. 

Hugs :grouphug:


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

here is the latest Bailey puppy addition!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

California Star said:


> here is the latest Bailey puppy addition!


Where is it???


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

California Star said:


> here is the latest Bailey puppy addition!


I don't see it  Could you try to repost it? I can't wait to see!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Wow - Sully is beautiful! Your son looks SO pleased - what an adorable photo! Congrats to you and your family on your new addition :whoo: 

I've always loved Oreo's coloring and looks and he just keeps getting better! What a handsome little guy! I love the new pics - and the new avatar.

Wanda


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> I've always loved Oreo's coloring and looks and he just keeps getting better! What a handsome little guy! I love the new pics - and the new avatar.
> 
> Wanda


The kicker is, we always commented on how handsome Oreo was when we were looking for a puppy! And the name was adorable too!


----------

